# Tidbit about GW executive pay



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

From http://www.fool.co.uk/news/investin...fred-goodwin-would-hate-these-small-caps.aspx




> Thankfully there are quoted companies out there that have a more responsible attitude to director pay and shareholder value. Scouring the market for outstanding investment opportunities for Champion Shares, the Fool's share-tipping service, I've come across three small-caps whose bosses have showed commendable pay and bonus restraint.
> The first is Games Workshop (LSE: GAW), the table-top wargames business. I admit shareholders here have watched earnings collapse over the years and they no longer receive a dividend. But at least executive chairman Tom Kirby has recognise the difficulties. He's not received a pay increase since 2005, ditched his old bonus plan and joined the ordinary staff scheme. His maximum annual bonus now? Just £1,000.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Read the article, interesting find, Koppo. 

Interesting to see Astra Zeneca are still be twats - I have shares in the company, and can only see them going down if word gets out about that. Games Workshop is interesting, though. Makes you wonder exactly where all the money that we put into it is going, exactly. If it really is going into the development of new games, perhaps they could go out and try and attempt to put more/better designers into it - for example, Gary Morley, who used to create some good models, but is now only relying on his past laurels, and is churning out crap. If that's where this money is going, and he is probably charging more than he is worth, then I think he needs to go - I've seen better sculpters and modellers on this forum - Svartmetal, Bobpanda, and I'm sure there are many more equally deserving people I've forgotten to mention.

How the hell can something 'good' turn into something bad... hell I'm grumpy today.


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Good find Koppo.

Im in agreement with you Vaz, i've been wondering for the past few years about where all the money is going. Prices have been going up and yet less seems to be coming out, if the money isnt going into wages and bonus' they must be doing a lot of development :search:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Not often that I get to say something positive about GW these days but all credit to Tom Kirby for doing something to show that he cares about the company he runs rather than just taking the money and running as most CEO's do nowadays *doffs cap*.

*EDIT* 
Totally agree with VAz on the Morley rant though, those Dark elf lords were fucking shocking.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

maybe the extra money is going into plastics. plastics are increasing in price due to oil prices. plus that was one of the reasons given by GW for raising some prices.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Oil has dropped back in price making plastics cheaper again.


----------



## Ranulf80 (Mar 1, 2009)

Good to see someone in Gw still cares about the business. Cant say i can say the same for the people running the Us part of the business. The ones that i have met in the past few years are not the best of blokes.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> Oil has dropped back in price making plastics cheaper again.


I don't know what world your living in but Oil has not dropped.


And I almost feel the need to start bashing on GW... Normally I am the only one standing out there defending them, it just doesn't feel right...


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

GW is failing, due to shit business practices.

Their only response to falling profit, is simply to raise prices and rest on the fact that they're a monopoly.

As someone in the field, I can say that GW is lucky to survive how long they do considering the stupidity with which they conduct business.....

I mean, they say they have falling profits, in a recession (well duh), everyone else is decreasing prices of everything, houses, cars, appliances, clothes, the works. What does GW do? They raise prices! 

Let's take a quick look at how constant price raises effects your consumer base.

If you use the prices to reap the rewards of your brand/loyalty, you reap enormous short term gains as a monopoly. Which is what GW has been doing. Now they're losing money, why? They have very little new people coming in, they charge too much for what they offer. Other companies offer similar quality of models for half the price! If they cut prices, in the short term they would lose money, long term they would end up highly profitable once again.

They lost their love of the game and became profit obsessed, anyone who is in business these days, purely for profit fails in the long term.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> I don't know what world your living in but Oil has not dropped


in may last year crude oil was going for almost $150 a barrel,
today crude oil is selling for $58 a barrel


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

The price of oil has very little effect on the profit margin of plastic space men.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

The other thing to bear in mind is what part of the barrel plastic comes out of. The price of diesel has started to creep up again in the UK due to the demand from countries like India and China on the 'diesel' part of the oil barrel. The same also applies to where plastics come from.

The part of the barrel where your unleaded or four star replacement comes from has less demand and less price.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

guys the price of oil that goes into plastics is nothing compared to the other costs, if you melted down all the plastic in 100 battleforces, how much volume do you think you would get? my guess is about 5 litres tops


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Are you joking? With the amount of waste that comes from the casting process, you're looking at more like a a battleforce itself being 2 Litres.

I'm not sure how much the plastic is per Litre in weight, but if you weighed each sprue, you'll find each one being about 100g, so with 50 models, that's about 40 sprues, hence 4Kg for a single battleforce? Maybe more. I'd estimate each one melts down for 2g per ml, so you're looking at 2 Litres for a standard battleforce.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> GW is failing, due to shit business practices.
> 
> Their only response to falling profit, is simply to raise prices and rest on the fact that they're a monopoly.
> 
> ...


Where did you pull this from? The family cats litter box? 

All prices go up, not just GW. They answer the higher costs to do business with higher prices like every one els in the world. If you run a business that cost you 5$ to make something, your not going to sell it for 4$, and when the price for you to make it gos up to 6$ your not going to keep selling it at 5$. 

And if you actually spoke to people that work in side GW you would know how foolish you sound, if they where just "profit obsessed" they would not still be working for GW, because there is very little profit to make out of a falling industry.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> And if you had half a brain and actually spoke to people that work in side GW you would know how retarded you sound, if they where just "profit obsessed" they would not still be working for GW, because there is very little profit to make out of a falling industry.


indeed, gw may have many, many, many, (you get the picture I assume:biggrin faults,

but being profit obsessed is one thing they aren't, 
if that were so they would employ considerably less staff


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I would say oil has a major impact on prices. Transportation anyone? Last time I looked it relied on by-products from oil.

Anyway, I would say GW would be profit obssessed. Simply because they are a business and their margins are ever so low.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

God these threads make me sad. just want to play the game.... get my aesthetic distance from the world. money problems money problems, i got into this hobby so i wouldn't have to think about things like money problems. i just take a long time painting every single model, so the price of them seems less drastic. and hey...it sure has had a nice looking effect on my army.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> God these threads make me sad. just want to play the game.... get my aesthetic distance from the world. money problems money problems, i got into this hobby so i wouldn't have to think about things like money problems. i just take a long time painting every single model, so the price of them seems less drastic. and hey...it sure has had a nice looking effect on my army.


If you don't want to know about it don't read it.  

I know that I, for one, enjoy learning, so when I get in to a new hobby I learn everything I can about it and the company. So threads like this normally just piss me off at how wrong people are and how they just make shit up so they can feed the bandwagon.

But to the people that just want to play the game, more power to you, have fun and enjoy it, don't let people discourage you.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> If you don't want to know about it don't read it.
> 
> I know that I, for one, enjoy learning, so when I get in to a new hobby I learn everything I can about it and the company. So threads like this normally just piss me off at how wrong people are and how they just make shit up so they can feed the bandwagon.
> 
> But to the people that just want to play the game, more power to you, have fun and enjoy it, don't let people discourage you.


haha, thanks. it is interesting to read these kind of forums once in a while though. i guess there would be nothing to discuss if the company was doing just fine and dandy all the time.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> haha, thanks. it is interesting to read these kind of forums once in a while though. i guess there would be nothing to discuss if the company was doing just fine and dandy all the time.


There will always be something, GW could be making a billion a year and have new Codex/Models for every army every 6 months and models could be 1$ each and people would STILL find something to complain about.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Too right. Shit quality. But I complain more with shit quality AND the money I pay. Anyways, yeah, good on the Executive having less bonuses, but let's just hope that they can clear out old trash further down.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> ...for example, Gary Morley, who used to create some good models, but is now only relying on his past laurels, and is churning out crap. If that's where this money is going, and he is probably charging more than he is worth, then I think he needs to go...


Uhm dunno how I missed this line but somehow I did...
Exactly what model has Gary Morley made thats actually even decent looking Vaz? I totally cant recall a single one in my head. Every model he lays his greasy paws unpon is spoiled:ireful2:

Regarding this person in particular I assume that hes still head honcho in the designstudio. Unless I totally missremember he was during my 3 years in GW gbg atleast...

Id personally guess that the "dead weight" are way old timers that are so socially rooted in the company that really noone wants to get rid of them out of those reasons. Few people would be happier then me if actually Gary Morley got the boot, but I seriously doubt that itll happen soon:no:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Uhm dunno how I missed this line but somehow I did...
> Exactly what model has Gary Morley made thats actually even decent looking Vaz? I totally cant recall a single one in my head. Every model he lays his greasy paws unpon is spoiled:ireful2:
> 
> Regarding this person in particular I assume that hes still head honcho in the designstudio. Unless I totally missremember he was during my 3 years in GW gbg atleast...
> ...


You'd probably have to go back to Tyrion, MaidenManiac. Some people should have been replaced years ago despite the high standards expected within other areas of GW. No-one can say there is a lack of talented sculptors out there, the profusion of small companies producing excellent models proves this, why aren't GW snapping them up?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

From his site 'Iklectica'. 

http://web.mac.com/garymorley/Site/Photo_Page.html#17
http://web.mac.com/garymorley/Site/Photo_Page.html#30
http://web.mac.com/garymorley/Site/Photo_Page.html#6

And the aformentioned Tyrion, although the Dragon Helm was fucking disgusting. Looked like a constipated Voodoo Mask. Only thing wrong I've yet found is the head and the weapon on the Chaos Lord. The Others were pretty good, but yeah, that's it.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep, from Morley's 'Iklectica' site, Tyrion, Khorne Lord (though the rider has some problems), Khorne Champion, LOTR Elven banner bearer and Waywatchers are all excellent. Then there's about a dozen that are 'decent'... mostly from back in the day during the 'chunky' period when standards were a little lower. And the rest are just plain horrible. I'd say a general overview of Morley's sculpting breaks down something like this:

15% Good
35% Average
50% Poor


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> You'd probably have to go back to Tyrion, MaidenManiac. Some people should have been replaced years ago despite the high standards expected within other areas of GW. No-one can say there is a lack of talented sculptors out there, the profusion of small companies producing excellent models proves this, why aren't GW snapping them up?


Tyrion??!?:shok: You mean mr "my helmet is bigger then the whole elf"? Cut the head of and measure, its true. Once the head is gone though and replaced with a bare plastic elfhead or some other cool elven head its a good looking model. Im sorry but I really cant stand the HE helmet/hat syndrome.

Do you know how to kill the HE general?
Aim for the guy with the biggest helm/hat:alcoholic:

He has managed to make a few ok models yea, but honestly when you compare him with Alex/Juan/Jes or any other dude its fucking hillarious to realize that he still is allowed to make models at all:cray:

This is the problem with running a "friends based company" I guess:dunno:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Juan Diaz's Coteaz, and his Be'lakor are beasts. 2 of the top 3 models, Archaon (Brian Nelson's I think?) being the top one.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Just looking at Morley's pics you linked to there Vaz.. is that last green a WoW Blood Elf?? 
:shok:

I know he wasn't doing stuff for GW anymore, but damn, has someone connected to Blizz hired tha man, I mean how lucky is this guy. :wink:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Do you know how to kill the HE general?
> Aim for the guy with the biggest helm/hat:alcoholic:


You are right about the High Elf helms

How do you kill a High Elf army?

Shout "your shoes are untied!" and listen to the sound of 100 elven necks snapping when they look down. :biggrin:


----------

